# netflix for dog folks



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone here, heard of or use http://www.bowwowflix.com? What do you guys think of this service?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes. I couldn't tell you about the service though other than I think it's a good idea for those that don't feel a desire to own those DVDs but could benefit from the instruction within. I probably have 8 or more brand new DVDs (many of them with Michael Ellis) that I've never even bothered to watch. I'm not sure why but I find them (most movies or instructional DVDs) a bit boring.


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

I use it. it's relaible and has many choices. Most vids are in fact burning. At least it gives me a different perspective/ method for the toolvox


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Yup, bowwowflix is great. Good customer service, up to date DVD's and they'll even add new ones by request. 

Nicole, you're bored because the Ellis DVD's _are_ boring hahaha

Ang


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I tried a couple of years ago but got fed up with super long wait times on certain DVDs (Like Ellis ones). Have they improved?


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

I rarely have my cue altered due to a video being out of stock. My videos are less the pet training type and he overall cue/wish list is excessively long so I'm sure that helps my chances of getting somethibg


----------



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

I signed up on January 29th, and placed my order the same day. The next day, Friday i got an email saying that my Video has been shipped and that it would take "upto 5 business days depending where (I) lived" , today is exactly the 5th business day. i will update the post when i receive it. 



Nancy Jocoy said:


> I tried a couple of years ago but got fed up with super long wait times on certain DVDs (Like Ellis ones). Have they improved?


----------



## Luis Santana (Dec 29, 2013)

Ang Cangiano said:


> Yup, bowwowflix is great. Good customer service, up to date DVD's and they'll even add new ones by request.
> 
> Nicole, you're bored because the Ellis DVD's _are_ boring hahaha
> 
> Ang



Good to hear about the customer service. What about availability of titles? Do you have to wait a long time to get the one you want?


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Luis Santana said:


> Good to hear about the customer service. What about availability of titles? Do you have to wait a long time to get the one you want?


Not really, I had a super long queue, so if one of the titles was out it just jumped to the next, so I never had to wait for a DVD. It's set up pretty nice, but if there is only one or two titles you're looking for I guess you could end up with a bit of a wait.

Ang


----------



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

My DVD just arrived yesterday, February 11; a total of 8 business days from the time i received shipping confirmation. The DVDs are shipped from WA and i live in BC, Canada so transit time may vary based on location but they are certainly within the 10 business day delivery expectation they set with me.


----------

